

Deep Learning Bibliography - amund
http://memkite.com/deep-learning-bibliography/

======
ajtulloch
Note that this seems to be a grab-bag of papers/posters referencing "deep
learning" from 2014. I'm not sure what this adds over the equivalent Google
Scholar query.

If you're interested in very recent advances in machine learning (including
deep learning), optimization, I'd suggest also looking at the papers accepted
at top conferences in ML, e.g.

ICLR 2014 -
[http://openreview.net/venue/iclr2014](http://openreview.net/venue/iclr2014)

ECCV 2014 - [http://eccv2014.org/](http://eccv2014.org/)

EMNLP 2014 -
[http://emnlp2014.org/papers.html](http://emnlp2014.org/papers.html)

KDD 2014 -
[http://www.kdd.org/kdd2014/index.html](http://www.kdd.org/kdd2014/index.html)
(research track)

NIPS 2013 - [http://nips.cc/Conferences/2013/Program/accepted-
papers.php](http://nips.cc/Conferences/2013/Program/accepted-papers.php)

~~~
karpathy
inline Show HN: or give ScholarOctopus a shot :) (
[http://bit.ly/scholaroctopus](http://bit.ly/scholaroctopus) ) A pet project
that takes papers from these top conferences and embeds them in 2D with t-SNE
based on tf-idf L2 content similarity, so you can see clusters of publications
- including for example a cluster of deep learning papers if you search
"deep".

------
agibsonccc
A few more resources for people:
[http://deeplearning.stanford.edu/](http://deeplearning.stanford.edu/)

When creating deeplearning4j here are some of the papers I referenced:
[http://deeplearning4j.org/deeplearningpapers.html](http://deeplearning4j.org/deeplearningpapers.html)

------
therobot24
Great reading list from a class i took at CMU:
[http://deeplearning.cs.cmu.edu/](http://deeplearning.cs.cmu.edu/)

------
tlarkworthy
should add the authors & date to the link titles, possibly the publication
title too

~~~
mdda
If you click on the links, there are machine & human-readable bibliographic
entries on the same page.

~~~
tlarkworthy
yes but I want to scan for Hinton papers I have missed ... the fact it's
backed by bibtex means it should be easy to generate said missing information.
A bibliography in the academic sense would highlight those important tidbits
of info. Titles alone, especially in a large listing, is not enough for me to
make a high level choice on what to read next.

EDIT: I just text searched Hinton and one paper was in that total
bibliography, making me think this is not a very scholarly list.

EDIT2: oh its papers beyond 2014 only, makes sense now. It is scholarly, I
apologise

~~~
amund
Hi, yes, it is only 2014 papers so far, and not complete for 2014, but it is a
start.

